# In Home Refining



## Anonymous (Nov 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any experence with the I-shor refining system ?


----------



## Rag and Bone (Nov 27, 2008)

Did you search the Forum about I-Shor? It's a common topic.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 28, 2008)

tks rag and bones.........new here.......steve


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 28, 2008)

Unless you have some extraordinary demands, you'd be far better served to lose the idea. You can learn to refine on this forum without spending money on a kit that will hold you hostage for the rest of your life.

Do you have a copy of Hoke's book? If not, get one before you make any decisions. The download would be adequate. 

Harold


----------



## sassafrass1958 (Mar 20, 2009)

I would not recommend doing any business with I shore. They will say anything to get your money. I've did business with them in the past and found them to be full of crap. You would be lucky to get anything from them after you pay up front.[/b]


----------



## Palladium (Mar 20, 2009)

sassafrass1958 said:


> I would not recommend doing any business with I shore. They will say anything to get your money. I've did business with them in the past and found them to be full of crap. You would be lucky to get anything from them after you pay up front.[/b]




:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## hihoag (Apr 13, 2009)

Steve and Pam,

Harold pointed me in the right direction to obtain a hard bound copy of C.M.Hoke's book. You can find it using the links I have attached below. Gesswein had it at the best price I was able to find. $54.74 plus S/H. I think Harold was even surprised by the price. 

http://www.gesswein.com/catalog/catalog.cfm?cat=12&sub=3&subsub=59&catalog=1&CFID=1471004&CFTOKEN=30985426

You can also download a copy of "Refining Precious Metal Wastes" C.M. Hoke. 

You can download here: 

http://www.filesend.net/downlo.....1c6ca1365a 

Or here: 

http://rapidshare.com/files/20.....M_Hoke.pdf 

Enjoy

Kevin


----------



## surshot (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi Steve ,I agree with everyone else on here - get Hoke's book. Where in Mass. are you from? Just wondering becaause I was born and bred in Rehoboth Mass. Ed


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 25, 2009)

that link is not working hihoag...
sam u can use this link for hokes in pdf
http://rapidshare.com/files/204807747/R ... M_Hoke.pdf


----------

